# Has anyone discussed evacuating at Sea?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I live in the ocean area, and thought going off shore would be a great place to take refuge.

Boats are easy to hot wire and have many conveniences on board..

Would you drop anchor, find a cove, or stay in the open sea?

Thoughts?
Advantages?
Drawbacks?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Major drawbacks include, the ocean is an extremely hostile environment for human occupation. Survival at sea is sketchy at best. Survival at sea is challenging when you have all your modern technology, and resources. Now, imagine doing that with VERY limited resources.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I would have to be in a completely dire situation to take to the ocean. If you're thinking about taking this route, you better have a good plan in place. Resources are nilch! You have to take everything with you. At least if I have to run somewhere on foot, I have the basic things to sustain life. I can find a fresh water stream and plants to eat. Once you're on the water you have nothing easily. You can't drink the water without a filtering system, you can't eat anything unless you have bait and can fish.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't think its ideal to spend all of the time in the water. But maybe fishing or to get away from a bad overpopulated area. I could imagine finding an island public land or just abandoned and using it as a base? It would be hard for anyone to get to you unless they too had a boat or like to swim.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Not a good idea.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I see many pros and cons to this. If you know what your doing with a boat, if you fish at all now, if you have a smaller boat to take into shore you could do well. But then you have capsizing, storms and fuel considerations


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

This is actually up there with my dream ideas of bugging out and also my dream idea for retirement... imagine that.

To be able to use this as an actual bug out idea you need stronger than basic knowledge of how to live on the sea Jeep mentioned; but also I don't think it would be as easy as hot wiring a boat and cruising out to sea. Just as an amazing bug out location requires finances and planning to setup a long term plan to stay out at sea would also be needed. 

Dream scenario for me on this (either as retirement or a bug out prep) would be a catamaran around 70' which would be big enough to house my wife, kids, and myself and enough food to be in storage for a long term trip across the Atlantic if need be. Ideally I would have more food in storage and potentially go bigger on the cat if financially possible. In addition to food one would have to think of extra fuel, replacement parts (from engine to essential equipment for long term sustainability such as water desalination systems,) and defenses. Obviously if I just hung around the Chesapeake Bay I may be able to fish and even make landfall to hunt; but as this would be a prime target (size of the boat) defenses would be needed. I would pick a catamaran for multiple reasons; but I would want the ability to utilize wind power to move and power the vessel and not have to rely on the diesel engines. 

But how to navigate the ocean? I'm an infantry grunt but have lived by the ocean all my life... what do I know about navigating a sailboat.. or even the basic functions of a sailboat? I have taken a few ASA courses already (was a Anniversary gift my wife gave me a few years back); but would want to complete most of the ASA courses up to 108 and perhaps to a bluewater ridealong cruise to get comfortable with this. 108 would teach navigation without technology and some good knowledge around boat systems and repairs. In addition to these courses prior to ever planning on sailing long term I would learn as much on the repairs of the equipment and how to maintain it... Would suck to be stuck in the water and I lose a sail and not know how to sew it up.

Yes I may have thought about this a few times... even prior to planning to prepare for SHTF; but it all applies to it. Depending on the scenario there is some major bonuses to getting out of dodge and letting the world figure itself out prior to returning. But a lot of prep goes into this I have figured out.... and money. 

Now if anyone wants to donate over a million to me I will go ahead and demonstrate this myself as an ultimate bug out plan for my family (ha).


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maybe if you had your own private island as a bol. There's also the fact that pirates will be around.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Mish said:


> I would have to be in a completely dire situation to take to the ocean. If you're thinking about taking this route, you better have a good plan in place. Resources are nilch! You have to take everything with you. At least if I have to run somewhere on foot, I have the basic things to sustain life. I can find a fresh water stream and plants to eat. Once you're on the water you have nothing easily. You can't drink the water without a filtering system, you can't eat anything unless you have bait and can fish.


I have a de-salination filter. Was thinking of a simple safe haven 1 mile off shore or bay areas. boat has sleeping qtrs kitchen etc. can off load clothing food supplies etc.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Maybe if you had your own private island as a bol. There's also the fact that pirates will be around.


Have defensive fire power, need these!


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Maybe if you had your own private island as a bol. There's also the fact that pirates will be around.


True... but if someone applied the same defensive measures one does for a bug out location it does up your ability to survive. Case in point is the "Somali Pirates" at first they had easy pickings until they became an international target and we started putting paid contractors on the boats to protect. Its one thing to attack a unarmed freighter.. quite another thing to attack a boat that will fire back.



Urinal Cake said:


> I have a de-salination filter. Was thinking of a simple safe haven 1 mile off shore or bay areas. boat has sleeping qtrs kitchen etc. can off load clothing food supplies etc.


Why make a safe haven right away... you could pull out and sail to "calmer" area. But ideally I would either move to open waters or farther toward Islands (outer banks for myself) that would not allow for your basic jon boat to access.

No Claymores on the boat...Would need something more directional and less ability to harm the boat. Mini gun.. YES; but water cannons and the like would be very useful to repel boarders. And the ability to make some home made mines would be useful too I would guess.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

i like the way you start out by hot wiring - stealing/robbing/ a boat... so as soon as bad happens it is ok to rob and pillage????

We need fewer of you and more moral God fearing preppers


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.ussubmarines.com/submarines/phoenix_1000.php3

If I had 78 million and a dream. 
A submarine. Diesel electric. Plenty of room for extra stores. Can have a trans Atlantic trip with full fuel.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I lived on my boat in San Diego for 7 years or so before trading my flippers for shoes. It was a great life style and probably the most enjoyable years of my life not to mention something I had always dreamed about. It has its pros and it has its cons. Under the right conditions its quite doable. Its not for everyone though and you had best have a rock solid plan well in advance. If you think your gonna lounge around all day and sip margaritas, guess again...you wont very often I promise. Yes there is surely a couple of long and lengthy post on this forum by me alone on this subject as well as others. If there aint...Ill be back later and share my experiences with you on it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Your galley is only as good as the fuel you have. There is very limited room for supplies. Anyone who has owned boats knows that they are a money pit for maintenance with no SHTF scenario, so imagine the problems you'll face during one. No weather updates, no storm warning, no idea there is a hurricane heading your way, how far out and how long before it gets to you.

I think I'll pass on that one. I wouldn't "hot wire" and steal someone else's boat, anyway. Even if doing such a thing were my style, what sort of situation would I be in? Clearly, if I am stealing someone's boat, I am probably not flush with survival supplies, and it'd be my luck that the owner left the tanks dry.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Denton said:


> Your galley is only as good as the fuel you have. There is very limited room for supplies. Anyone who has owned boats knows that they are a money pit for maintenance with no SHTF scenario, so imagine the problems you'll face during one. No weather updates, no storm warning, no idea there is a hurricane heading your way, how far out and how long before it gets to you.


Denton same is true of a bug out location with food storage... and for some people who do not have the ability to live out in the woods or access to hunting grounds the ability to replenish food is limited. Where I live I could better supply food by fishing than by hunting; but obviously sitting on the beach while the world ends and people are starving makes you a nice target.. with a fishing pole to flag them toward you. The real crunch on the boat would be the lack of garden... unless you utilize the boat as a bug out vehicle and not a bug out location. "Safe harbors" that would offer garden and hunting grounds would be ideal obviously.. but on the east coast its not really island heavy and approaching the main coast would always raise the threat of attacks.

And no way are boats money traps.. no no no. Denton you been talking to my wife? Ha! Boats.... even when the damn thing is running fine you decide to spend money on something and soon as its installed something breaks.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> I live in the ocean area, and thought going off shore would be a great place to take refuge.
> 
> Boats are easy to hot wire and have many conveniences on board..
> 
> ...


Boats are easy to hot wire? So you plan starts off by stealing a boat from someone else? Does it also include finding a boat that is already stocked with water, food, and fuel? In other words, possibly what someone else is planning on using? Better hope that he or one of his fellow boat owners don't blow your thieving butt away.

If you don't have allot of experience with boats on the ocean, then just stealing one and heading out is probably a very bad idea. There are also allot of problems with water, fuel, and food. If your plans is to steal a boat and then just stay within sight of land, then you will be a target for everyone who can see you. Unless your boat is armored, someone with a high powered rifle just might see how many holes they can shoot in your boat before it sinks.

Frankly I think that if your plans are to steal the means for bug out, and it is in a vehicle that you are not VERY familiar with, you are more then likely not going to survive.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

In unpopulated areas with small craft you can use to go ashore it's not a bad idea. Parts of CA, OR, WA and Alaska for example but I have no experience in the east coast. I've taken small boats (55 ft) from SF to Vancouver and Victoria a couple of times. I wouldn't want to be on that ocean for ever but in that region there are actually a lot of unpopulated holes you can reach pretty much by boat only, and of course once up north to Alaska the number if tiny islands is enormous and a great option.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

We still didn't solve the problem with fueling the damn thing. It's not like you can just pull up anywhere and refuel, or carry gas from a gas station...hehe You have a very short term mode of transportation. Sailing is all fine but you are letting the weather play god.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Take over an oil rig. Keep a diesel boat for land runs. At least until Mad Max shows up and ruins everything.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You see I say this because not only do I own a 37ft Sloop Rigged Lancer sailboat, I lived on it for 7 years and made multiple blue water crossings on the pacific ocean. I was also a Squid in the Navy for 21 years as well...I have seen some time on the water, more than I sometimes care to remember!

Lets start with the Pro's as I see them from my point of view based on experience.

1. You can get a pretty decent sail boat used pretty dang cheap and still in pretty solid condition although I will promise you, you will likely have a good bit of maintenance to catch up on. If its solid nothing you can quickly catch up on when you do a haul out for a Marine Survey and in a few week ends after you put it back in the water. A Catalina 26 (these can be found all over the place) can be had for about 5K or so depending on where your at and its about the smallest thing I would even consider living on for more than a week end. While I have seen folks make blue water crossings in them, I would definitely prefer something much bigger in a major kind of way!!!

2. They are self contained for the most part and make for a great shelter in mild climates. In colder climates things can be a bit more challenging in the colder months but I have heated mine with a Kerosene lamp adequately and there is usually plenty of ventilation to make this pretty safe too.

3. They provide a good bit of room for gear and usually enough living space to get by on pretty well. Being sail powered for the most part they are pretty cheap to operate long term and pretty sustainable, as such. If properly complimented they can easily be powered with a mast mounted Wind Turbine and a couple of Solar panels if you have a couple of large deep cycle batteries.

4. If your a recreational sailor then they can be pretty cost effcient to keep and maintain, while you wait for the STHF that you hope never comes. Slip fees and maintenance especially if in Salt Water can get pretty expensive though. In San Diego, slip fees were $400 plus Electricity at the cheapest, boat payment was about $600 with insurance until paid off 7 years after purchase. Since the Navy was paying for it with my housing allowance and it was cheaper than an apartment in the ghetto, it was worth it! Otherwise I likely would have never took on that foray. Slipping in and out of the harbor under the cover of darkness was pretty easy to pull off...no engine to fire up if there is a slight breeze.

5. They are a great way to get out of dodge and make an escape if things suddenly go south. Traffic wont be nearly as bad as it is on the highway. You just gotta hope that things arent going south due to bad weather...like a hurricane!


Cons...

1. You might think a 37 foot boat would be pretty roomy but you would be surprised at just how quick you can over load that bad boy up and quickly find you do not have the amount of room you really need! While there are lots of cubby holes to stash stuff, things often dont store or stack as effciently as they do in your home cabinets. Having to pull a tornado drill to dig out what you need cause its on the bottom and in the back really leaves a bit to be desired. You will quickly get a PHD in how to store gear on your boat, I promise! The longer you stay on your boat the more you will find this to be extremely critical to your success or failure.

2. If its made of metal its gonna rust...ie, guns and canned goods! If its made of glass, its heavy and its going to get broken. Its probably going to get wet sooner or later despite your best efforts to prevent that. Thats just the way the ball bounces.

3. Unless your dealing with a 45ft plus boat, your wardrobe is gonna have to change drastically from what your used to. There just aint enough space on a boat for all your clothes and foul weather gear. You might think oh I will just wear flip flops...yeah you might wear those instead of boat shoes...until you stump your toe on a cleat, then I gaurentee youll change your mind right fast. I kept a pair of boat shoes, dress shoes and since the weather was very mild nothing else and thats about all I had room for!!! For clothes I had my seas bag which most of which was on the ship, a couple of suits and the rest of my attire was shorts and T-Shrits and not a whole heck of a lot else. Thats about all I had room for!

4. Security...its an issue docks side in the states and more so when underway in foreign waters or ports. Boats dont provide much protection unless your about a 100 miles off the coast and are stupid easy to break into. When it comes to bullets they dont offer any more protection than a card board box...you dont want to be shot at in one!!! It looks a lot cooler in "The Sands of Iwo Jima" with John Wayne than it does in reality we wont discuss how I know that as I wish to assert my right to the 5th. Yes there really are pirates in other places in the 3rd world than just Somalia. Luckily they are targeting cargo vessels more than they are tourist in a boat but tourist in a boat screams money and thats something they want as well. Yes there are oppertunist in just about every port you make a port of call in, some worse than others and theft of your boat, boat parts as well as your valuables are in much demand. If you loose a sail winch off your boat in a foreign port replacing it can be very expensive and time consuming to await its arrival. Its not all bad and there are steps you can take to protect yourself. Oh and most foreign ports Customs officals frown on you packing guns...know the laws before you get in their waters or what they claim to be "their" waters.

5. Boats need maintenance and need it on a regular basis. This holds even more so if your boat is in Saltwater. The hull needs occasional bottom paint redone, thru-hulls replaced, zincs replaced, a diver needs to clean your boats hull periodically as well. Some of these task will require a Diver to do or a haul out, neither are cheap. I have been able to go about 5 years between haul outs for major maintenance projects that are sometimes required. If you take your boat out for extended periods of times you will need to be a Plumber, Electrician, Mechanic and Handiman. You will need a heavy duty sewing machine and know how to do sail repair and repair dodgers and Bimini tops. The upside to that is if you have the machine and the skill to use it you can make some money in ports to finance your cruise. I know I often times did this and seat cushions and curtains for boats even when I was dock side in San Diego.

6. You can only store so much on your boat, especially fresh fruits and veggies. The upside is if you like fish you should never be left wanting! In fact on my boat I put a couple of outrigger clips on the back hull and would often drag a couple of baits behind the boat and often that kept plenty of fish and then some in the cold box! But fresh foods will be something you will often have to come into port for on a regular basis. One thing that did help is I did a lot of bean sprouts which went well in salads and asian food dishes. I also kept a lot of dehydrated fruits and veggies on board as they kept much longer and they could be rehydrated and often do well enough for other dishes although they lent themselves more to soups than anything else. Thats something else you will have to think about when it comes to staying on a boat long term.

7. Power source. I found out a few things here. You generally only get 5-6 hours of prime time sun a day. So if your solar panel generates a max of 100 watts you can really only count of 60-70 watts during that time frame of production and during other times of the day considerably less than that. Batteries will generally last about 5 years of constant hard use. The more you cycle them and the deeper you do the faster they go on you. Despite several panels I found that I also needed a wind turbine generator. Between the two I often was able to keep the batteries pretty well topped off and could go for about 4 days with no sun or wind or fuel.

Other considerations...

1. Those dishes your accustomed to using at home...need to change. Suck it up and spend the money on a dish set specifically designed for a boat, its worth it trust me. I didnt and I broke quite a few right off the get go and there were a awful lot of messes that occurred when a pot or a dish slide off the table top. They are compact and they nestle together and store much easier as well and take up a lot less space. Space is at a premium on a boat like no other. I know that plastic wine glass is not as stylish as your glass one and wont impress your guest as much but you won't have the glass one very long either.

2. Consider a grill that mounts to the rail and hangs over the side of the boat. Its great for cooking and allows you to cook out doors and keep inside the boat much cooler. You can get them in propane or charcoal. Propane is heavy and bulky to store and a leaking bottle can be a disaster like no other. It is very conveinent though I will readily admit. Charcoal is great but they absorb moisture and will need to be in a air tight container for long term use on a boat. I opted for the charcoal version and it worked well. You only need a hand full of coals in the grill to get dinner done. Get the biggest one you can find instead of the smaller more compact one. It will allow you to grill meat and veggies at the same time making cooking times a lot quicker and use a lot less coals.

3. Consider your meals and what you will eat. Things that require baking are not a good choice for a number of reasons which would be a paragraph all in its own. You need one pan dishes that are quick and easy. One I recommend is Stir Fry and Mongolian Beef or something simular. Consider things that can be cooked on the grill as well. This makes meal prep a breeze compared to other things. Consider a cook book written by blue water sailors as they have a lot of cheap and quick ideas that work well for the blue water sailor and most can be whipped up with items you have on hand as staples.

4. If you are going to live on your boat be sure you dont mention that to the insurance company! They frown on that for reasons which I cant begin to figure out. I have never seen a boat burn to the water line or sink dock side when it was owned by a "Live-Aboard" or "Sneak Aboard". But boats did sink and burn dock side on a fairly regular basis at the 300 slip marina I was out of. Yes you will need insurance in order to dock your boat. I havent found a marina that doesnt require at least a 1/2 million in liability and most are more if your on saltwater.

5. Desiel or Gas? This will have a profound effect on your insurance cost!!! Insurance companys dont like Gas powered boats due to the explosive nature of gas and the fumes it creates. EVERY fuel related fire I saw on a boat was on a boat with gas engines, and most were total losses even when a fire station with 1 1/2 inch hoses were available right next to the slip...Im not kidding when I say that! The other down side to Gas is you need to buy the fuel at the Marina that doesnt have alcohol which has a tendency to absorb water and cause corrosion in the engine not to mention fuel quality issues. That type of gas is at least a buck fifty more a gallon than it is at the pump you fill the car up at. If you do opt for gas and there are reasons where that makes sense, minimize the fuel on board when its not being used and rotate it often! Engine size...you dont need a big engine with a sail boat. You will generally only be able to achieve about 10 knots regardless whether there is a 10hp outboard or a 502 Mercrusier with a 8/71 blower on it under the hood.

6. Sail Boat or Power Boat? For the survivalist the sailboat is a no brainer. Power boats...unless your Cake Daddy War Bucks and can afford about 500 gallons of fuel at about 4.50-5.50 plus a gallon for afternoon jaunt out on the water, not no but hell no! On a boat above 30ft your going to likely have 2 engines (if your smart!) and even 350 Mercrusiers will drink about 10 gallons of gas per a hour at about part throttle. 454's....will drink at least 15 gph! 502'S...if you have to ask you cant afford it! I wont even go into the maintenance issues that get created when you choose a power boat over a sail boat. Yeah I know they both have engines but a sail boats engine is a lot smaller and gets a lot less hours put on it during a outing.

7. Whats the best sail rig? I would suggest a Ketch rigged boat from the survivalist stand point. Why ? Cause you have two mast not one. Getting demasted does happen and in a sloop rigged boat (1 mast)...you better be close enough to land to use your engine to get back to the beach or your screwed! The down side is its just about impossible to be able to single hand a ketch rigged boat unlike a sloop rigged boat. So there are some pluses and minuses here to either design. Do spring for Roller Fureling sails. Yes it adds considerably to the cost of the boat and its market value, but with roller furling if designed properly and set up on your boat...it is possible for you to sail it by yourself without the help of the other 2-3 crew members who will be below decks sleeping. There is nothing quiet as special as having a super freighter appear on the horizon at 0200 that cant see you bearing down on you when your on the open ocean and you have to scramble your crew to steer the boat and make adjustments to the sails so you dont end up in a iron man swim for the beach! In that scenario you will all need a couple of stiff doubles when the fun and excitement is over. With roller fureling and all your wenches (not the female kind of course although those are the best!) with in close reach, no problem - everybody relax, I got this! Most boats under 42 ft can be single handed if set up properly. Bigger than that, then it becomes a bit iffy.

8. Boat size...this is important. If your gonna live on it get the biggest beamiest one you can afford especially if your will be doing any "blue water" sailing. I have seen intimate couples do well on a 26ft Catalina, but more than that and its rough going and cramped. A couple with 2 young kids could probably tough it out on something like a 30ft Catalina. Two couples will likely find anything smaller than a beamy 38ft boat to be too tight a living quarters unless your the "swinger" type. What you think you can deal with for a week is a lot different than what you can live with after a week, trust me on that one. Just some food for thought...

All in all I think boats can be a pretty good option but they are not an option for everyone. I think if your a recreational sailor that uses their boat throughout the season then it does make more sense and its more cost efficient. If not I think you need to look at other options especially if your land locked.

Did I blow the server up with a post this long...?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not going to Sea unless its on a Yacht, complete with staff, so needless to say I am not going to Sea.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lunatic, how much is the hardcover edition of that book? :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeep said:


> I'm not going to Sea unless its on a Yacht, complete with staff, so needless to say I am not going to Sea.


Same here. A lot easier to raise critters and grow veggies on land. Cover and concealment is a lot easier, too.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton said:


> Lunatic, how much is the hardcover edition of that book? :lol:


That was just the Cliff Notes version of that, lol.

Seriously this post comes up about once a year on a forum and instead of re-inventing the wheel, I have it on MS Word and just add a little to it each time it comes up again. If you have been around forums a while you know what I mean...

Its one of those topics that seems like the prefect idea on the surface but as you delve into it more your realize how much more there is to that subject than you first thought. Its not a bad idea, but its a lot more than most want to invest, or considered.

BTW...someone mentioned a Catamaran...fabulous choice really with a few serious advantages. Just make sure you can arrange for a end tie on the dock which can be risky or your marina has a mooring field. Finding some place to dock one can be difficult and potentially very expensive if you have to pay for 2 slips to fit it in. They don't carry as much weight though and easily over load. They handle very well in the water and can do speeds about twice what a mono-hull can. They are very stable and not having a ballast means its rare that they sink when they take on water. On the ocean they can be beached at low tide for repairs to the hull without requiring a haul out which is about a grand plus and not a service likely available when the SHTF. Just make sure your finished with repairs when the tide comes back in! Tri-marans would be my last choice due to the limited amount of living space they provide per a foot of boat, but provide all of the other advantages Catamarans have.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Con: when it sinks.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

James m said:


> Con: when it sinks.


Yeah that would suck big time!!!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Something though that would make this a more valid and feasible option is to do what a lot of blue water sailors do for safety and protection...travel in packs. If you get into trouble there is help close by to assist, whether its a mechanical problem, health or sinking. The other thing about traveling in a pack is your very unlikely to be harassed by Pirates. This would work well for the survivalist bugging out to the high seas in a boat. 3 or 4 couples in 3 or 4, 26-30 foot Catalina's would be much safer and WAY cheaper than attempting this in a single larger boat with 3 couples aboard.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I also know ruger had a few stainless steel gun options to prevent rusty weapons. I know I have seen a mini-14


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I think a very important point is that you have to know what you are doing. If you don't have experience with boats on the ocean, don't plan on just going to the local marina, grabbing a boat, and heading out into the sunset.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great information Lunatic!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This better be you...hehe


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Where I grew up is one of the largest lakes in maine... If you had a boat and a camp or a good lean too.. you could go up lake to places where no car/truck/tank/or swat vehicle could get to....

lots of woods, water, critters, 

population is 13 people per square mile....of course this is mostly located in a few larger towns...you could walk into the woods and not see anybody for years...


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> long AWESOME post


Lunatic - great post! I think for the amount of money one would have to invest in a true long term survivable boat it would be just as affordable to buy a spot away from the world with the ability to easily defend and sustain one's self. But depending where someone lives due to work the sailboat option may be a better choice.... unless as your bugging out that's when the great hurricane decides to rear its nasty head.

The other huge possibility is that you have everything set up on your private boat slip in your backyard.. yes I'm dreaming... and as your making your way to your fully stocked and loaded vessel of awesomeness you notice that some waste of space or future crime lord leader robbed the easy target at the end of a wooden pier. Since I'm dreaming I will just escape to my submarine 

Side note.. this is still my dream retirement.. combined with a house off the west coast of Costa Rica. I mean when you dream you dream big...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I got to go on the record and defend Urinal Cake about hot wiring a boat. I do not know when the SHTF, and I plan on being as self reliant as possible. But one day, there may come a time when I have to go on the offensive. I do not think he or she meant that at the next onset of some civil disturbance, that a boat is getting stolen. That being said if I was just getting off a tour boat or something with my wife and all hell broke loose, well who's gonna live and who's gonna swim. Give him a break


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I got to go on the record and defend Urinal Cake about hot wiring a boat. I do not know when the SHTF, and I plan on being as self reliant as possible. But one day, there may come a time when I have to go on the offensive. I do not think he or she meant that at the next onset of some civil disturbance, that a boat is getting stolen. That being said if I was just getting off a tour boat or something with my wife and all hell broke loose, well who's gonna live and who's gonna swim. Give him a break


Sorry Urinal I wasn't targeting you as the person who would steal my dream boat.... but if someone has a nice sailboat set up on the end of a dock and its not guarded... its basically a sign saying: "look here I got all sorts of potential items that you may need for your survival". We would all be in denial if didn't think a possible treasure trove.. be it floating, on wheels, or laying in the middle of the road with a bow on it... would not be "recovered" by someone.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

At sea survival has advantages and draw backs..mostly noted is that fresh water and specific vitamins are hard to come by. If you have desalination it's great but what happens when you have no more power..solar stills...and that sucks...vitamin deficiency has been recorded in history..rickets, scabies, etc...so access to land and fruits are necessary. so as a it's hard as hell for the masses to get at me...it's a good thing...but you nor I are living in the big blue ad-infinitude. It means jaunts back to the main land for resupply and at least defenses against attacking vessels. Anti-boarding, anti- prop fowling, and- ant- sinking, capabilities. Depending on your SHTF scenario..it can be an 8 or a 2 in my book.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a 6 man offshore survival vessel. even if it floods, I don't need to bug out


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Jeep said:


> I got to go on the record and defend Urinal Cake about hot wiring a boat. I do not know when the SHTF, and I plan on being as self reliant as possible. But one day, there may come a time when I have to go on the offensive. I do not think he or she meant that at the next onset of some civil disturbance, that a boat is getting stolen. That being said if I was just getting off a tour boat or something with my wife and all hell broke loose, well who's gonna live and who's gonna swim. Give him a break


Thanks Jeep and Dalerest, I am not a looter, thief or criminal. I have seen when things go REAL bad, REAL fast! I was at the Twin Towers 9/11 and 2 days later on the pile doing "rescue".
Some of you can relate, some can't.
We took a NYC bus out of the City 5:30 a.m. back to NJ, as we were all "stuck" in that steaming, acrid, smelling pile. We were brought in and the never came to get us out. one of the guys hot wired an abandoned Bus. YES, it WAS "Stolen" 
But then again the moral police were no where in sight, at that point.
We can all talk about "Prepping", but like combat, some fight the fight and others cut and run. I've done both and after Sandy, FEMA lured a lot of people into their prison. NOT me.
50' plus size boats were adrift everywhere and they offered the best and safest shelter, just most never realized it.
Farmland is scarce here, fish are not. Unless you have 36 hours or more notice, you are not bugging out very far, here.

I do appreciate your input and suggestions. I don't take offense to anyone's comments. I like open and honest forums.


----------

